

Ask HN: What to do with a very fast Internet connection - ainiriand

I recently got this 200mb symmetric connection and I was wondering what could be the best uses for it. Any advice?<p>PS: I&#x27;m in Spain and this connection is costing me about 40€ with free phone calls.
======
sliekasbekelniu
That is a good question.. I got 300 Mbps connection for 20€ [Lithuania]. The
most expensive connection is ~30€ for this price you get whole 1Gbit
connection.

The best way to use it - set-up your personal cloud. Or create a tor exit node
/ relay. Or host a linux repository mirror. Endless possibilities actually.

If using over WiFi the only downside is that in order to use all this speed
you have to use ac capable router and of course - devices. I'd buy a router if
I'd have devices which would utilise ac standard.

Although you can always use wired..

~~~
atmosx
> Set up personal cloud

Self-hosting owncloud behind a dedicated firewall (openbsd router, or
carambola running freebsd+pf or openwrt) is a very good use case.

> tor exit node / relay.

That's an AWFUL and very STUPID idea and should be avoided!!! Unless you're a
lawyer who _understands_ what the repercussions are, it's a really-really-
realy AWFUL idea. In case _someone_ attacks _something_ using your exit node,
the police will, the judge and everyone in between will have a _very hard
time_ understanding why would you chose to run an exit node from your place.
SO when shit hits the fun you'll need to explain (and convince) non-technical
people about a choice which seems obviously absurd. Note that the police will
come and your place, seize everything that looks like an electronic device,
retain all this material for as long as their investigation goes on and only
in the end you MIGHT be able to get your things back. Why should you risk
something like that? If you IP is listed as exit node, you'll be banned from
some websites, creating another set of problems. If you want to run a relay,
sure you can do it. If it's a _listed relay_ might again be blocked from
accessing some web content, but mind you that relays these days are getting
faster and faster and even though your connection is fast, it might actually
make the Tor network slower, hence I don't think that's a good idea either.

~~~
ainiriand
I agree with you, a tor exit node is not a very good idea...

------
olivierduval
Start a DoS Business...? Just kidding!!!! ;) :D

~~~
ainiriand
I think I'm going to make a mediaserver for my friends. And with utorrent web
client they can add new stuff to watch. Also an ftp server.

------
db48x
Join archiveteam.org :)

------
ariejan
Downloading... stuff.

------
sirji
Play counter strike

~~~
blackZero
200MB for CS, really!?

